

Xbox One Used Games: Kickbacks for Microsoft and Publisher - edandersen
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/publishers-to-receive-cut-of-xbox-one-pre-owned-sales-at-retail/0116137

======
aspensmonster
I really hope this is a 11/10 troll that's just having a good time rustling
jimmies. Because this sounds like a nightmare.

